# php compiling under 1.3b

## Brian Ågren

help .. when compiling php get the following

```
Calculating dependencies  

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking php-4.2.1.tar.gz

>>> Source unpacked.

pam

ssl

gdbm

berkdb

mysql

odbc

pdflib

xml2

creating cache ./config.cache

checking for Cygwin environment... no

checking for mingw32 environment... no

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

Updated php_version.h

checking how to run the C preprocessor... cc -E

checking for AIX... no

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -march=i686 -O3 -pipe ) works... no

configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 162, Exitcode 1

!!! bad ./configure

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/dev-lang/php/php-4.2.1-r1.ebuild .

```

i've tried to emerge php-4.2.0.ebuild php-4.2.1.ebuild and php-4.2.1-r1.ebuild (even tried 4.1.2-r9.ebuild ) and got the same result each time ...

----------

## therobot

```
checking whether the C compiler (gcc -march=i686 -O3 -pipe ) works... no
```

maybe this has something to do with it?

----------

## DArtagnan

oops, php can't be compile with these flags?

----------

## rac

Look for the file 'config.log' in the php ebuild work directory under /var/tmp/portage/.  It should give you more detailed information about what is wrong with your gcc.

----------

